# Cockapoo coats



## Baylee (Oct 10, 2014)

My puppy is about 5 or 6 months old now her fur is a nice straight fluffy coat, but she has a stripe of different textured and colored hair down her back. Has Anybody else seen this?


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Is the strip of different textured fur by her tail by any chance? Sophie has a patch of different textured fur by her tail on her back. It is the only place on her body (so far) with fur that is corser, more kinky, and a darker almost orange color. We joke about her "spot" on her back and say we should have named her Dot.  my guess is maybe this is her adult fur. Perhaps, maybe in your case as well, her fur changed first here because of the constant brushing of her tail on her back etc (I am not even sure if this is a logical answer but just a thought). Sophie's tail curls when she walks (well, really she bounces) around. She is such a ham. 

I attached a picture of Sophie with her spot on her back.  She is over 6 months old now. The picture is of her at about 5 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger is all pearl white,and she has a strip down her back of a ginger color hence her name .but her coat is all curly like a sheep and her ears are straight.
and a darker color tan. OK hope i was of some help


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley had a great darker stripe down his back when he was a pup, just a new layer of coat coming through, will dig out a pic sometime.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly has a darker stripe down her back - it's more noticeable when her hair is shorter. It's a slightly different texture to the rest of her too.

The two other cockapoos in my village have the dark strip too - maybe a poodle trait?

Tilly is almost 2 now so I think she will always have it!


----------

